# Brauche Hilfe bei Notebook-Zusammenstellung



## shutdown (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle!

Es ist mal wieder soweit, ein neues Notebook soll her.
Darum bin ich jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen daran, mich zu informieren, komme aber langsam an einen Punkt, wo das alles ein bisschen viel wird.

Und darum will ich mal jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt 

Vielleicht erzähle ich erstmal kurz, was so meine Anforderungen sind.
- Ich programmiere sehr viel. Zwar ist die tatsächliche Rechenleistung dafür nicht ganz so wichtig, aber ich denke Eclipse müsste mit nem Dual Core und entsprechend Ram endlich mal flüssig laufen ;-)
- Ich will mit dem Notebook evtl. auch in Richtung 3D-Modellierung gehen (Blender&Co). Renderzeiten sollten sich dann also soweit möglich im Stundenbereich und nicht bei Tagen bewegen.
- Was Spiele angeht, hinke ich der Entwicklung ein wenig hinterher. Spiele mittlerweile relativ selten und dann auch eher ältere Geschichten. Was laufen sollte, wäre auf jeden Fall Diablo III (wenn's mal rauskommt). Ansonsten, war das anspruchsvollste Spiel bisher Gothic II, wird evtl. mal Gothic III werden. Also wenn ich spiele, dann sollte es dann mit dem Notebook schon flüssig laufen und einigermaßen gut aussehen, steht aber nicht absolut im Vordergrund. Ich brauche jedenfalls nicht die höchste Auflösung mit der größtmöglichen Detaildichte.

Evtl. wird das Notebook auch zum Desktop-Ersatz, da ich hier nicht weiß, ob ich mir da überhaupt wieder einen zulegen soll.

So, soweit so gut. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt eigentlich bei etwa 600 Euro Obergrenze. Da ich mir das NOtebook als Student kaufen werde und Dell hier besonders große Nachlässe bietet, ist mir besonders die Latitude-Reihe ins Auge gestochen, die durch den Rabatt in meine Preiskategorie gerät. Gleichzeitig vergleiche ich aber auch immer wieder mit anderen (z.B. das Samsung Deelino von Saturn http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/st...=75600&ok=T_PRODUCTS&uk=proddetail&sort=price).

Nun aber mal zu meinen Fragen:

1. Hat jemand mit den Latitude's von Dell Erfahrung?
2. Ich würde jetzt mal davon ausgehen, dass die auch aufgrund ihres normalen Preises besser verarbeitet sein müssten (das Samsung soll nicht ganz leise sein, außerdem soll Prozessor und besonders Netzteil recht warm bis heiß werden).

3. Der Prozessor
Ich würde hierbei eher zu einem Core 2 Duo T7250 (2 GHz, 2MB L2-Cache, 800 Mhz FSB) tendieren.
Alternativ wäre ein AMD Turion 64 X2 bei 2 GHz. Oder dieses offenbar nicht Serienmodell eines Dual-Cores vom Saturn-Angebot. Ich habe jetzt verschiedene Vergleiche zwischen Intel und AMD gelesen und verstanden, dass AMD wohl schlechter sein soll.
Wie groß ist der Leistungsunterschied nun aber wirklich?
Gerade der L2-Cache, der ja für Geschwindigkeit sorgen soll, ist bei AMD ja deutlich kleiner.
Wie groß ist der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn durch einen höheren L2-Cache (3 MB, 4 MB oder 6 MB)?
Lieber 100 Mhz mehr Leistung pro Kern oder lieber 1 MB mehr L2-Cache?

4. Der Arbeitsspeicher
Inwieweit ist Dual-Channel heute noch ein Thema?
Laut Wikipedia soll das bei neueren Prozessoren bis zu 20 % Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringen, aber stimmt das wirklich? Sehr oft werden heute ja nur 1x2GB oder 1x2GB + 1x1GB verbaut.
Die Taktung liegt scheinbar durchgängig bei 667 Mhz, kann man scheinbar nichts falsch machen.
Welche Ram-Menge haltet ihr für sinnvoll? 2, 3, oder 4 Ghz, wobei wir bei 4 ja wieder übers Betriebssystem reden müssten (nächster Punkt). Sollte Dualchannel heute doch ein Thema sein und man in 32-Bit-Vista 4 GHz verbaut, kann der Dualchannel überhaupt zum tragen kommen oder geht der mit den 900 MB RAM gleich mit verloren?

5. Grafikkarte
Wie stark muss die heute (auch speziell bei meinen Anforderungen sein?)
Dell verbaut mit den Dual Core Prozessoren standardmäßig die GMA X3100 (0 dedizierter, bis zu 384 MB Speicher shared).
Bei den AMD mit einer entsprechenden ATI Express wären Alternativen von Nvidia mit 128 MB oder 256 MB dediziert möglich.
Saturn hat in seinem Notebook eine mit 512 MB dediziert enthalten, die in einem Benchmark etwa 4 mal soviel Punkte erreicht hat wie die X3100.
Wie groß ist generell der Unterschied zwischen shared und dediziert wirklich?
Was haltet ihr für sinnvoll? Die Graka sollte letztlich schon ein bisschen mehr können, als nur Vista anzuzeigen.
Kann ein starker Prozessor die Grafikkarte entlasten?

6. Betriebssystem
Damit wären wir dann auch schon bei Vista. Hier würde ich eher zur Business tendieren, da die nur 30 Eur mehr kostet, als die Standard-Variante von Dell. Allerdings stellt sich dann schon wieder die Frage, ob 32 oder 64 bit. Wie schlimm sind denn aktuell noch die Treiberprobleme mit 64? Alle Berichte, die ich in Foren gefunden habe, sind meistens über 1 Jahr alt.
Um 4 GB Ram tatsächlich nutzen zu wollen, wäre die 64 ja Pflicht, aber lohnt sich das auch?
Seltsamerweise sagt mir der Dell-Konfigurator, sobald ich Vista 64 auswähle, dass es Probleme mit den Boot-order-options gäbe. Ich kann dann alles auswählen was ich will (Booten von Diskette, Festplatte, NIC, CDrom/DVD), aber der Dell-Konfigurator gibt sich nicht zufrieden. Ist das nur ein Fehler in der Internetseite, oder gibt es beim 64-Bit-Vista irgendetwas besonderes beim Booten zu beachten?


So, wäre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet. Es sind ein paar Fragen auf einmal, aber die Informationsflut war jetzt einfach zu viel für mich 

Schon mal danke!
shutdown


----------



## _Lupo_ (12. Juli 2008)

Ich versuche mal einen Teil (die Vista-Fragen kann ich nicht beantworten) der Fragen zu beantworten.
Aber zuerst muss man sagen dass 600 euro für das Leistungsprofil nicht gerade ein dick bemessenes Budget ist 



> 2. Ich würde jetzt mal davon ausgehen, dass die auch aufgrund ihres normalen Preises besser verarbeitet sein müssten (das Samsung soll nicht ganz leise sein, außerdem soll Prozessor und besonders Netzteil recht warm bis heiß werden).


Bei Dell kannst du von der Verarbeitung her auf keinen Fall was falsch machen. Zu Samsung hab ich gemischte Erfahrung gemacht, wenn auch nicht in Bezug auf Notebooks. Mein TFT ist super, mein Handy dagegen absoluter Schrott 



> Ich würde hierbei eher zu einem Core 2 Duo T7250 (2 GHz, 2MB L2-Cache, 800 Mhz FSB) tendieren.


Jop, die Turion können mit den Intel-Pendants nicht mithalten. 100 MhZ mehr Leistung macht sich normalerweise nicht bemerkbar, dann eher mehr L2-Cache 



> Inwieweit ist Dual-Channel heute noch ein Thema?
> Laut Wikipedia soll das bei neueren Prozessoren bis zu 20 % Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringen, aber stimmt das wirklich? Sehr oft werden heute ja nur 1x2GB oder 1x2GB + 1x1GB verbaut.


Die 20% sind nicht ganz unrealistisch wie ich finde. Ich habs bei mir bemerkt als ich von 512mb auf 1024 (2x512) und schließlich auf 3gb RAM umgestiegen bin.



> Welche Ram-Menge haltet ihr für sinnvoll?


Also in meinem Desktop-PC sind momentan 3gb verbaut. Unter 2 sollte man heute nicht mehr gehen, zumal RAM ja nicht mehr sonderlich teuer ist 



> Wie stark muss die heute (auch speziell bei meinen Anforderungen sein?)
> Dell verbaut mit den Dual Core Prozessoren standardmäßig die GMA X3100


Der X3100 ist zu schwach für deine Anforderungen. Habe ich auch im Laptop. Aber es gibt ne schöne Vergleichsliste dazu:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-8800M-GTX-SLI.6805.0.html  (dritte Spalte von links, gegliedert in 6 Leistungsklassen. Wie du siehst ist der X3100 in Leistungsklasse 5)

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html  (sortierbare Benchmark-Liste)


----------



## shutdown (14. Juli 2008)

> Aber zuerst muss man sagen dass 600 euro für das Leistungsprofil nicht gerade ein dick bemessenes Budget ist



Da gebe ich dir absolut recht  Gerade darum ist mir Dell ja so in's Auge gestochen. Wenn du da zum richtigen Zeitpunkt und dann auch noch mit Studentenrabatt kaufst, dann kriegst du das Teil zum halben Preis.

Das was ich mir jetzt mal zusammengebaut hätte (für knapp über 700) enthält u.a. folgendes:
- Proz: 2,1 GHZ, 3MB L2 Cache, 800 Mhz FSB
- Ram: 4 GB
- Graka: Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M

Die Graka wäre dann Leistungsklasse 3. Wie weit käme ich dann mir der?

Ich hab da übrigens noch was vergessen:

Festplatte:
- 160 GB bei 7200 rpm mit Freefall-Sensor
- 160 GB SATA bei 5400 rpm
- 120 GB Hybridfestplatte bei 5400 rpm

Wofür würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Auf die Plattengröße kommt es mir nicht unbedingt an, da ich noch eine recht große externe zur Verfügung habe.
Aber ist SATA schneller als die höhere Umdrehungszahl der nichtSATA Platte?
Welche Vorteile hat SATA sonst?
Die schneller drehende Platte dürfte ja wahrscheinlich auch mehr Strom verbrauchen?

Und von Hybridfestplatte habe ich da das erste mal überhaupt was von gehört (Kombination aus Flash-Speicher und Festplatte, seltenere Plattenzugriffe, dadurch leiser, stromsparender und nicht so warm, Caching häufig benötigter Dateien, Programme und Betriebssystem im Flash, dadurch schnellere Startzeiten - so laut Wikipedia)
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit so nem Teil? Es klingt ja ganz plausibel, aber was bringt das ganze wirklich? Im übrigen spricht Wikipedia von einem Flashspeicher von ein paar MB, während ich einen Testbericht gelesen habe, wo von 32 GB die Rede war (letzteres würde auch mehr Sinn machen)


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß von einem Bekannten, dass die Thinkpads von Lenoo wirklich ihr Geld wert sind und man da auch mal ein gebrauchtes kaufen kann und es einfach hält und nicht kaputt geht.

Wenn du dich jetzt auf Dell eingeschossen hast wegen der Rabatte möchte ich dich davon nicht abbringen.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich dir in jedem Fall zu dediziertem Speicher raten. Denn Shared Memory kostet nicht nur Arbeitsspeicher sondern auch Geschwindigkeit und CPU-Zeit.

Bei 64Bit-Systemen sehen die meisten Treiberprobleme i.d.R. so aus, dass es gar keine 64Bit-Treiber gibt. Wenn man nun aber ein Notebook mit einem 64Bit-System von Dell kauft sollte man annehmen, dass Dell sich um Treiber für alle Komponenten gekümmert hat *g*

Zur CPU kann ich dir nur Intel empfehlen, da diese CPUs sehr wenig Strom verbrauchen und man mit einem Notebook ja vorallem Mobil sein will und somit auf lange Akku-Laufzeiten angewiesen ist.

Im Anbetracht möglichst langer Akku-Laufzeit würde ich dir auch zur Hybridfestplatte raten. Der Freefallsensor ist zwar nett aber i.d.R. versucht man sein Notebook nicht fallen zu lassen *g*

Ideal wäre natürlich eine Solidstate-Disk mit der Energieprobleme minimiert und Datenverlust eigentlich relativ unmöglich ist. Aber die sind natürlich nicht unbedingt billig.


----------



## _Lupo_ (15. Juli 2008)

> Ideal wäre natürlich eine Solidstate-Disk mit der Energieprobleme minimiert und Datenverlust eigentlich relativ unmöglich ist. Aber die sind natürlich nicht unbedingt billig.


Das stimmt nicht! Ich habe jetzt mehrere Messungen gesehen die ganz klar besagen dass SSDs mehr Strom verbrauchen als normale Festplatten. Wie sich das bei den Hybridplatten verhält weiß ich nicht.
Aber generell verbrauchen schneller drehende Platten natürlich mehr Strom. Die Entscheidung hängt halt davon ab wie oft und lange das Gerät im Endeffekt wirklich im mobilen, steckdosenlosen Einsatz ist  Wobei der Freefall-Sensor schon gut ist, weil sich die Platte beim Fallen abschaltet und du dadurch im Idealfall zumindest keine Daten verlierst.

Zur Grafik: Zum einen sollte das Teil kein share memory haben, das stimmt. Aber selbst ohne shared wirst du damit nicht weit kommen wenn ich mir die Benchmarks anschaue. FEAR bei 1024x768 mit 17 fps ... nun, das ist ziemlich lahm 

Und bevor du dir das ganze dann kaufst wenn du später ein 64bit-OS aufspielen möchtest, kannst du ja vorab nach den Treibern suchen. Aber generell ist das Problem bei anständiger Hardware eigentlich nicht mehr vorhanden. Aber wenn dus bei Dell mitbestellst, wirds da sicherlich keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Juli 2008)

_Lupo_ hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt nicht! Ich habe jetzt mehrere Messungen gesehen die ganz klar besagen dass SSDs mehr Strom verbrauchen als normale Festplatten. Wie sich das bei den Hybridplatten verhält weiß ich nicht.




Die Messungen würde ich gerne mal sehen? Quellen?

Und ich glaube, dass es wesentlich mehr Strom braucht eine Festplatte am Drehen zu halten als auf einen Flashspeicher zuzugreifen. Das sieht man schon an den Daten. 2 Festplatten mit der gleichen Kapazität. Im Standby (Festplatte liest und schreibt nicht, steht also still) brauchen beide nur 0,1 Watt. Wird die Festplatte nun genutzt braucht die normale Festplatte 1,6 Watt (solange sie sich dreht) und die Solid State Disk nur 0,7 Watt. Und das nur solange sie liest oder schreibt.


----------



## shutdown (15. Juli 2008)

Ab welcher Höhe greif denn der Freefall-Sensor?
Wenn ich ein Notebook aus 1 Meter Höhe fallen lasse, hab ich glaub ich ganz grundsätzlich ein Problem. Und zum Kratzen des Lesekopfes auf der Platte würden ja schon ein paar Zentimeter reichen.

Nochmal zur Hybridfestplatte. 
Wie groß ist denn der Flash-Speicher nun realistisch? Bewegen wir uns im MB oder GB Bereich?
Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus? Ich finde keine wirkliche Angabe, wie lange der Flash-Speicher realistisch beschrieben werden kann. Wenn es dann mal soweit ist, dürfte sich die Platte ja wie eine Standard-Platte verhalten, d.h. was zuletzt gepuffert wurde, steht im Flash noch zur Verfügung, alles andere kommt direkt von der Scheibe?


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Juli 2008)

Bei den meisten Solid State Disks steht eine Lebenszeit von ca. 2000000 Stunden ... das dürfte auch auf Hybridplatten anwendbar sein.



			
				de.wikipedia.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Flash-Speicher haben eine begrenzte Lebensdauer, die in einer maximalen Anzahl an Lösch-Zyklen angegeben wird (10.000–100.000 Zyklen für NOR-Flash und bis zu 1 Million für NAND-Flash). Dies entspricht gleichzeitig der maximalen Anzahl Schreib-Zyklen, da der Speicher jeweils blockweise gelöscht werden muss, bevor er wiederum beschrieben werden kann.



NOR-Flash wird heute kaum noch verwendet also solltest du recht lange Spaß an deinem Flashspeicher haben


----------



## _Lupo_ (15. Juli 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Die Messungen würde ich gerne mal sehen? Quellen?
> 
> Und ich glaube, dass es wesentlich mehr Strom braucht eine Festplatte am Drehen zu halten als auf einen Flashspeicher zuzugreifen. Das sieht man schon an den Daten. 2 Festplatten mit der gleichen Kapazität. Im Standby (Festplatte liest und schreibt nicht, steht also still) brauchen beide nur 0,1 Watt. Wird die Festplatte nun genutzt braucht die normale Festplatte 1,6 Watt (solange sie sich dreht) und die Solid State Disk nur 0,7 Watt. Und das nur solange sie liest oder schreibt.


http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Flash-SSD-OCZ-Akkulaufzeit,testberichte-240095-13.html

Bittesehr. Wobei man sagen muss dass die erst neulich erschienene Generation von SSDs natürlich effizienter geworden sind im Vergleich zu älteren Modellen. Aber in ein Laptop würd ich mir die Dinger trotzdem nicht einbauen.



> Ab welcher Höhe greif denn der Freefall-Sensor?


Meines Wissens ist das zumeist als G-Sensor realisiert, der mit Sicherheit bei 1m die Festplatte schon abschalten wird.


----------

